# Pseudempusa Pinnapavonis (Peacock Mantis) Threat Display



## utterbeastage (Nov 19, 2009)

Best one Ive taken so far.

The grumpiest mantid I've ever owned , he threat displays the second hand on my clock!


----------



## ZoeRipper (Nov 19, 2009)

That's impressive!

I feel threatened.


----------



## Katnapper (Nov 19, 2009)

Nicely captured!


----------



## ismart (Nov 19, 2009)

Very nice! Pretty eye spot!


----------



## utterbeastage (Nov 19, 2009)

ismart said:


> Very nice! Pretty eye spot!


cheers!

I can't seem to catch all the different colours in the spot , it has a kind of pearlescent rainbow look to it.


----------



## revmdn (Nov 19, 2009)

Looking good.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Nov 21, 2009)

You should see the females display  

http://www.flickr.com/photos/invertsfromhell/2161364827/


----------



## Rick (Nov 21, 2009)

Great shot.


----------



## Mantibama (Nov 21, 2009)

utterbeastage said:


> Best one Ive taken so far.The grumpiest mantid I've ever owned , he threat displays the second hand on my clock!


Haha that's a cool picture! How is handling him?


----------



## utterbeastage (Nov 21, 2009)

Bryce said:


> Haha that's a cool picture! How is handling him?


If I take about 5 minutes coaxing him out he wont display but usually he'll do it every other time , then calm down.

my female is the complete opposite


----------



## cloud jaguar (Nov 21, 2009)

That is one cool looking mantid! Thanks for letting me use the picture for Mantis Pets on facebook!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Nov 21, 2009)

Great pic!

I have found that the eye spot shows off best in broad daylight (is there such a thing as "narrow daylight" or "guy daylight"?).


----------



## Opivy (Nov 21, 2009)

love it!

Can't seem to get any of my guys to do it, except for wild caught ones.


----------



## utterbeastage (Nov 22, 2009)

Arkanis said:


> That is one cool looking mantid! Thanks for letting me use the picture for Mantis Pets on facebook!


no worries


----------



## utterbeastage (Nov 22, 2009)

Morpheus uk said:


> You should see the females display  http://www.flickr.com/photos/invertsfromhell/2161364827/


Was she wild caught?

my female is probably the calmest mantid I've owned , hasn't threat displayed in all her life.

my male even used to play dead :lol:


----------



## utterbeastage (Nov 22, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> Great pic!I have found that the eye spot shows off best in broad daylight (is there such a thing as "narrow daylight" or "guy daylight"?).


no idea haha , I'll try out a shot on my windowsill and see if I can get a better one , the inside lining of his wingsheaths are a nice vivid red now , hopefully I can get a decent picture


----------

